# Looks like Tesla is getting close...



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

To finally releasing the fully automous cars as promised. I've been telling you (per my brief convo with the investment banker) guys that Uber is really pushing for this tech to be out within the next few years. They don't give a damn about us because we are not in the big picture. All these companies (Apple, Tesla, Google, GM, Uber etc) are willing to self insure in order to expedite the process too. I suspect by initially releasing the tech for consumers they will try and demonstrate that these cars are actually safer than "emotionally flawed" humans. You guys need to have an exit strategy when this tech is officially released for commercial purposes. This headline was taken from an article I found on Fortune.com (Google it)

"Elon Musk Says Tesla Vehicles Will Drive Themselves in Two Years"


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

UberLo said:


> To finally releasing the fully automous cars as promised. I've been telling you (per my brief convo with the investment banker) guys that Uber is really pushing for this tech to be out within the next few years. They don't give a damn about us because we are not in the big picture. All these companies (Apple, Tesla, Google, GM, Uber etc) are willing to self insure in order to expedite the process too. I suspect by initially releasing the tech for consumers they will try and demonstrate that these cars are actually safer than "emotionally flawed" humans. You guys need to have an exit strategy when this tech is officially released for commercial purposes. This headline was taken from an article I found on Fortune.com (Google it)
> 
> "Elon Musk Says Tesla Vehicles Will Drive Themselves in Two Years"


You do know autonomous is not driverless. I will have already exited this life by the time I need a strategy for it.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Self driving cars don't apply to uber. Piloting a vehicle from pin A to pin B is just a minor part of the service we provide.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

It doesn't matter. The U.S. still doesn't have the proper physical, legal, or insurance infrastructure in place to accommodate them. There will still have to be a driver with the ability to manually override the vehicle behind the wheel.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

What are you reading? This article was just posted and highlighted all the problems they are having. They are having extreme difficulties with faded lane lines and nonuniform signage in the United States. That's in perfect conditions without other unforeseen traffic problems. Come on man.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/driverless-cars-bad-roads_us_56fd2101e4b0a06d5804dbc9

Tesla CEO Elon Musk recently called the mundane issue of faded lane markings "crazy," complaining they confused his semi-autonomous cars.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok autonomous vehicles will first start to be released on the left coast which will hasten the west coast falling into the ocean and becoming an autonomous state under water. 

We have already experienced several autonomous functions like auto breaking and lane control/ warnings. Even unlocking the car door when I touch it.
These are OK but the driver is still in direct control. I for one can see a danger and brake long before the on board system reacts.

With all the hubub no one has perfected a vehicle that can operate on a non sensor equipped road. Hype to drive stock prices and have get rich quick folks salivating on the next tech boom.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> What are you reading? This article was just posted and highlighted all the problems they are having. They are having extreme difficulties with faded lane lines and nonuniform signage in the United States. That's in perfect conditions without other unforeseen traffic problems. Come on man.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/driverless-cars-bad-roads_us_56fd2101e4b0a06d5804dbc9
> 
> Tesla CEO Elon Musk recently called the mundane issue of faded lane markings "crazy," complaining they confused his semi-autonomous cars.


Taken from said article...

"I think we have all the pieces, and it's just about refining those pieces, putting them in place, and making sure they work across a huge number of environments-and then we're done," Musk told Fortune with assuredness during his commute to SpaceX headquarters in Hawthorne, Calif., where he is also CEO. "It's a much easier problem than people think it is. But it's not like George Hotz, a one-guy-and-three-months problem. You know, it's more like, thousands of people for two years."


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It doesn't matter. The U.S. still doesn't have the proper physical, legal, or insurance infrastructure in place to accommodate them. There will still have to be a driver with the ability to manually override the vehicle behind the wheel.


Did you hear the part where the companies involved are willing to SELF insure? I am aware of the problem with a shoddy infastructure, but it can still be navigated with an extensively detailed mapping system which is totally attainable (in major cities) within a 2-3 year period . They could go that route or just have "pick up" and "drop off" zones for the initial roll out.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

McLovin said:


> You do know autonomous is not driverless. I will have already exited this life by the time I need a strategy for it.


It can mean both. However, I think in the case for Uber it definitively means driverless.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

It will cost many more BILLIONS to fix the infrastructure then all these people and companies have put together. Of course they will try to put it on the backs of tax payers as they bribe congress and all the politicians. Yes, political contributions by these large corporations ARE BRIBES. Don't believe otherwise.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The day the average joe feels perfectly comfortable to sleep in a car, alone, and being driven to their location a few cities away...is the day autonomous cars will be a serious threat to you folks.

I very much doubt that it'll be within the next two years, even with "infrastructures" in place. Disregarding the expense...

Right now you have planes and trains that can be on autopilot and often a control station with override and control.

Are there no pilots on board? No conductors in the first car?

Yeah, because the autonomous cars are suppose to make your life easier. Instead of you driving, it drives for you. But you'd still want to be awake and behind the wheel in case you need to manually override for whatever reason.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The day the average joe feels perfectly comfortable to sleep in a car, alone, and being driven to their location a few cities away...is the day autonomous cars will be a serious threat to you folks.
> 
> I very much doubt that it'll be within the next two years, even with "infrastructures" in place. Disregarding the expense...
> 
> ...


Of course, right now that is the main concern because the technology is so new, but what happens after people become more and more comfortable with it by actually using/testing it? People are lining up to buy these cars, and everyone of them will have this feature. Tesla is smart to do it this way because they will trump all of the beta testing Google has done over the last decade. Sure this auto pilot feature will intitially require a human driver to be at the wheel, but the last update will not. All they need is for the data to show that it's safer than a human driver. Next will be transportation and logistics companies lining up to get their hands on this technology.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

bestpals said:


> It will cost many more BILLIONS to fix the infrastructure then all these people and companies have put together. Of course they will try to put it on the backs of tax payers as they bribe congress and all the politicians. Yes, political contributions by these large corporations ARE BRIBES. Don't believe otherwise.


You're totally right on that. I also have a theory that at some point in the future human driving may actually become illegal.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLo said:


> To finally releasing the fully automous cars as promised. I've been telling you (per my brief convo with the investment banker) guys that Uber is really pushing for this tech to be out within the next few years. They don't give a damn about us because we are not in the big picture. All these companies (Apple, Tesla, Google, GM, Uber etc) are willing to self insure in order to expedite the process too. I suspect by initially releasing the tech for consumers they will try and demonstrate that these cars are actually safer than "emotionally flawed" humans. You guys need to have an exit strategy when this tech is officially released for commercial purposes. This headline was taken from an article I found on Fortune.com (Google it)
> 
> "Elon Musk Says Tesla Vehicles Will Drive Themselves in Two Years"


Can you imagine a car on a Sunday morning in Phoenix that is driving the speed limit on the 101 going to a Cardinals game. Holy crap, only doing 65mph. There will be more beer bottles thrown at that car then footballs by Carson Palmer. Probably these cars will be good in Sun City (a major retirement community in NW Phoenix).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Of course, right now that is the main concern because the technology is so new, but what happens after people become more and more comfortable with it by actually using/testing it? People are lining up to buy these cars, and everyone of them will have this feature. Tesla is smart to do it this way because they will trump all of the beta testing Google has done over the last decade. Sure this auto pilot feature will intitially require a human driver to be at the wheel, but the last update will not. All they need is for the data to show that it's safer than a human driver. Next will be transportation and logistics companies lining up to get their hands on this technology.


No.

Tesla is selling like crazy because it's an electronic car that isn't boring. Prius would have done just as crazy if they constructed it to be of luxury. Tesla to a Prius is like a Porsche to a Toyota.

What's astonishing is the PRICEPOINT of this. 35k versus 90k for a custom one? You bet my former client who did the latter may be a bit bitter because of the former but I'm sure the design wouldn't mirror each other so much that tesla will alienate their 1%.

The proof? Folks being excited that this electronic car goes 0-60 shy of 5 seconds. 4 to 4.1 really.

No one cares that it has the ability to drive itself or the construction to implement this in the future. Not right now. And certainly not in 2 years when they get their hands on it.

The goal to get all cars totally electronic or very close to zero emissions will only benefit your children and possibly children's children (unless you believe the radicals that state this earth will no longer be sustainable after another two-three decades).


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No.
> 
> Tesla is selling like crazy because it's an electronic car that isn't boring. Prius would have done just as crazy if they constructed it to be of luxury. Tesla to a Prius is like a Porsche to a Toyota.
> 
> ...


First off...Toyota has absolutely ZERO problems selling the Prius.

Second...comparing the Prius to a Tesla in terms of overall sales is like comparing apples to cement. It's quite comical actually.

Now the pricepoint may be part of the reason for the popularity, but I think you're taking a bit of a simplistic view towards consumer buying behavior. Both Kia and Volkswagon make luxurious looking cars that are affordable. Why aren't people as excited when they put out a new car? The hype with Tesla extends beyond that.

Yes pricepoint is certainly a reason, but it's not the only reason. It might possibly also be about what you're getting for that price. A luxurious looking car that can go 200 miles to the charge and has a semi auto pilot feature for 35k? Name one other car company that's doing that right now.

And do you really think people aren't going to brag to their friends about being one of the first to have this feature? Big picture I believe Tesla is not looking to just simply sell cars to consumers. It's looking to sell fleets to big business.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Can you imagine a car on a Sunday morning in Phoenix that is driving the speed limit on the 101 going to a Cardinals game. Holy crap, only doing 65mph. There will be more beer bottles thrown at that car then footballs by Carson Palmer. Probably these cars will be good in Sun City (a major retirement community in NW Phoenix).


These cars will run on an algorithm initially until eventually some sort of AI control system takes place. All cars will be able to communicate back and forth not only with central control, but with each other as well to keep up with the changing roads and traffic conditions.

Ultimately, what I think will happen is in about 5-10 years (possibly later) human driving will be deemed unsafe, and will somehow become illegal. Either that or future generations will have become so accustomed to not driving altogether that they no longer own personal cars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLo said:


> These cars will run on an algorithm initially until eventually some sort of AI control system takes place. All cars will be able to communicate back and forth not only with central control, but with each other as well to keep up with the changing roads and traffic conditions.
> 
> Ultimately, what I think will happen is in about 5-10 years (possibly later) human driving will be deemed unsafe, and will somehow become illegal. Either that or future generations will have become so accustomed to not driving altogether that they no longer own personal cars.


Human driving is already unsafe. The #1 cause of death for Americans less than 50 involves an automobile. Hell, no human drivers? Flo and Meyham will be in the unemployment line.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> First off...Toyota has absolutely ZERO problems selling the Prius.
> 
> Second...comparing the Prius to a Tesla in terms of overall sales is like comparing apples to cement. It's quite comical actually.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Toyota couldn't sell priuses, not sure where you get that from or if you just skimmed and drew conclusions

But Prius needed celebrity plugs whether as you have folks lining up to preorder for a tesla that they can't even have until 2 years later. It's a different type of excitement and demand for sure.

Now you're saying about the charge of the car and "semi pilot" being the appeal but let's face it, folks will be more interested in the former then latter and definitely the speed of the car over the driverless potential aspect, which is what you based this thread on.

Why didn't folks who get the Prius want to be able to "brag about being the first to get a Prius"? I mean, there were folks demanding it, but again, Prius does not have the vroomvroom that tesla is known for...especially being associated with Toyota, albeit there was old supra


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

You really only need to drive uber for one Saturday night in LA. Think about what we do and what it takes. No computerized driverless vehicle can do what we do. It’s not going to happen in our lifetime.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Did you hear the part where the companies involved are willing to SELF insure? I am aware of the problem with a shoddy infastructure, but it can still be navigated with an extensively detailed mapping system which is totally attainable (in major cities) within a 2-3 year period . They could go that route or just have "pick up" and "drop off" zones for the initial roll out.


Good points! However, even not accounting for who may be our next president, do you believe that the U.S. Congress and Senate will be able to enact comprehensive legislation within the same time period?


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Good points! However, even not accounting for who may be our next president, do you believe that the U.S. Congress and Senate will be able to enact comprehensive legislation within the same time period?


Most likely not, but I do believe that they may take the "Uber" approach if companies are willing to self insure. This means they could roll out the new tech first before any laws are created.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I didn't say Toyota couldn't sell priuses, not sure where you get that from or if you just skimmed and drew conclusions
> 
> But Prius needed celebrity plugs whether as you have folks lining up to preorder for a tesla that they can't even have until 2 years later. It's a different type of excitement and demand for sure.
> 
> ...


Again...you're comparing apples to cement. You can't make a substantive argument about the appeal of Teslas when comparing them to Priuses.

Priuses are not known to be luxury cars. Teslas are.

Priuses are not known for their speed, acceleration and power. Teslas are.

Priuses are not known for auto pilot technology. Teslas are.

Saying that all people care about is how well the car drives is like saying the only reason people buy houses is soley for how good the house looks on the exterior. There are other reasons I'm certainly sure.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> You really only need to drive fuber for one Saturday night in LA. Think about what we do and what it takes. No computerized driverless vehicle can do what we do. It's not going to happen in our lifetime.


I think you understimate just how far companies like Google, and Tesla have progressed with the technology. There is a reason all these other companies are jumping into the mix right now.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLo said:


> To finally releasing the fully automous cars as promised. I've been telling you (per my brief convo with the investment banker) guys that Uber is really pushing for this tech to be out within the next few years. They don't give a damn about us because we are not in the big picture. All these companies (Apple, Tesla, Google, GM, Uber etc) are willing to self insure in order to expedite the process too. I suspect by initially releasing the tech for consumers they will try and demonstrate that these cars are actually safer than "emotionally flawed" humans. You guys need to have an exit strategy when this tech is officially released for commercial purposes. This headline was taken from an article I found on Fortune.com (Google it)
> 
> "Elon Musk Says Tesla Vehicles Will Drive Themselves in Two Years"


I have been saying this forever. The rideshare industry is completely built on trying to keep as many drivers churning through until fully autonomous vehicles are ready for prime time. I believe it will happen sooner than people realize.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Once again who is going to manage all of this?!?!?!? It's going to take tens of thousands of cars to disperse throughout the markets Uber is in. Who's going to keep track and maintain the vehicles...or repair them...clean them....or simply keep track. What about the commercial insurance in each vehicle...who pays for that. Who pays the logistical staff in each market to keep track of all this. Definitely not Uber who has no clue how to run a transportation business. It's one thing to have driverless cars, which we are nowhere near that point, but another to manage it all. That alone is at least 3 to 5 times the cost of contract drivers.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Once again who is going to manage all of this?!?!?!? It's going to take tens of thousands of cars to disperse throughout the markets Uber is in. Who's going to keep track and maintain the vehicles...or repair them...clean them....or simply keep track. What about the commercial insurance in each vehicle...who pays for that. Who pays the logistical staff in each market to keep track of all this. Definitely not Uber who has no clue how to run a transportation business. It's one thing to have driverless cars, which we are nowhere near that point, but another to manage it all. That alone is at least 3 to 5 times the cost of contract drivers.


If you don't think there are plans in place for this exact scenario you are sorely mistaken. Whether it is Uber or some other new startup that DOES know what the hell it is doing, it WILL eventually happen.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...riving-cars-that-tesla-can-build-in-2020.html


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

UberLo said:


> I think you understimate just how far companies like Google, and Tesla have progressed with the technology. There is a reason all these other companies are jumping into the mix right now.


When an autonomous vehicle needs to make a choice between hitting sand bags or a bus it choice is to hit the bus.

"In a Feb. 23 2016 report filed with California regulators, Google said the crash took place in Mountain View on Feb. 14 2016 when a self-driving Lexus RX450h sought to get around some sandbags in a wide lane.

Google said in the filing the autonomous vehicle was traveling at less than 2 miles per hour, while the bus was moving at about 15 miles per hour.

The vehicle and the test driver "believed the bus would slow or allow the Google (autonomous vehicle) to continue," it said.

But three seconds later, as the Google car in autonomous mode re-entered the center of the lane, it struck the side of the bus, causing damage to the left front fender, front wheel and a driver side sensor. No one was injured in the car or on the bus.

Google said in a statement on Monday that "we clearly bear some responsibility, because if our car hadn't moved, there wouldn't have been a collision. That said, our test driver believed the bus was going to slow or stop to allow us to merge into the traffic, and that there would be sufficient space to do that."

What's a driverless vehicle going to do when it's attempting a pick-up on Hollywood Blvd on a Saturday Night in a no parking zone next to a crosswalk containing 100 people? When the PAX finally shows up its 9 people piling into a 5 passenger vehicle and 2 need to puke as a result of excessive alcohol consumption. After they all get in (two girls with glitter) the vehicle instructs them to get out; lol. Did anyone puke, who knows? What about all that glitter left behind? I could go on and on. Think about what we do and the people we deal with.

Not in our lifetime!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A Morgan said:


> When an autonomous vehicle needs to make a choice between hitting sand bags or a bus it choice is to hit the bus.
> 
> "In a Feb. 23 2016 report filed with California regulators, Google said the crash took place in Mountain View on Feb. 14 2016 when a self-driving Lexus RX450h sought to get around some sandbags in a wide lane.
> 
> ...


Call it the "people suck" theory....and will take advantage of every free opportunity they get. We are a hindrance to our own advancement....one of the reasons we don't have flying cars yet.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> When an autonomous vehicle needs to make a choice between hitting sand bags or a bus it choice is to hit the bus.
> 
> "In a Feb. 23 2016 report filed with California regulators, Google said the crash took place in Mountain View on Feb. 14 2016 when a self-driving Lexus RX450h sought to get around some sandbags in a wide lane.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you would take the time to read the more in depth articles you will see that it has done MUCH better with far more complicated obstacles. Look how far it has come in just this short amount of time. It also gets reprogrammed after every incident as to better the handling. Not in our lifetime? Well I guess if you are pushing 85 right now you would be correct.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLo said:


> Again...you're comparing apples to cement. You can't make a substantive argument about the appeal of Teslas when comparing them to Priuses.
> 
> *Priuses are not known to be luxury cars. Teslas are.
> 
> ...


You're saying exactly what I'm saying in bold and it's amazing you're missing the point but telling me I'm missing the point.

Your title of the thread is "looks like teslas are getting close" with "To finally releasing the fully automous cars as promised" as the starting line...

So I'm saying that whether these cars have the fully or partial autonomous feature (I quoted you with copy and paste btw), or not, it will take longer then 2 years for people to adapt to the idea of driverless cars, even if it's possible (executed),

making the theory of yours that uber drivers or taxi drivers I should say, unnecessary, false.

People, ALL people, care about how well a car drives. To what degree depends on how much money they're willing to part with. Who wants a car that doesn't run well?

Do you mean not everyone cares about how fast a car can get to 60mph in how many seconds? How fast it revs?

Everyone cares about that too, because if they think about emergencies and situations they may find themselves in (more of natural disasters and tragedies then running from the police...wait, didn't even Prius do a commercial about how bank robbers were able to outrun the cops in a Prius??) they would want a car that starts fast and has horsepower...how fast depends on how much of a likelihood that they'll run into these situations on a reoccurring basis and the cost to get that. That's why majority of folks didn't buy tesla when it was near 6 figures on previous ones, but with the model 3 and the lower price (but retaining core of what tesla made its stamp on)...they line up overnight for it like shoe heads do for yeezys but the difference is thousands of dollars.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Actually, if you would take the time to read the more in depth articles you will see that it has done MUCH better with far more complicated obstacles. Look how far it has come in just this short amount of time. It also gets reprogrammed after every incident as to better the handling. Not in our lifetime? Well I guess if you are pushing 85 right now you would be correct.


Well there is a difference between driving in LA vs. Antarctica so it might work where you are. I'd say hold your breath and time will tell who is correct.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Well there is a difference between driving in LA vs. Antarctica so it might work where you are. I'd say hold your breath and time will tell who is correct.


Yes true, there are many different driving conditions but they aren't just confined to 1 area. I'm not saying it won't take time, as it certainly will, but the software and hardware are constantly getting better. In addition, they are working on a vehicle 2 vehicle standard where all cars can communicate with each other. That will help things out tremendously. I agree it will also take time for the public to adjust but I think once people see the facts and data they will accept that they are much safer than most people on the road today (and eventually better than any human driver). I'll take an accident at 2mph with no injuries any day to some drunk asshole, or some older person that can't see, which causes fatalities.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Once again who is going to manage all of this?!?!?!? It's going to take tens of thousands of cars to disperse throughout the markets Uber is in. Who's going to keep track and maintain the vehicles...or repair them...clean them....or simply keep track. What about the commercial insurance in each vehicle...who pays for that. Who pays the logistical staff in each market to keep track of all this. Definitely not Uber who has no clue how to run a transportation business. It's one thing to have driverless cars, which we are nowhere near that point, but another to manage it all. That alone is at least 3 to 5 times the cost of contract drivers.


Well said.

A lot of us humans think Artificial Intelligence means everything you mentioned can be performed by the car onboard computer system.
Microsoft teen AI was suspended in 24 hours, just think what some smart hacker will do to all those AI cars.
Elon Musk never mentioned that these cars cannot be hacked or will operate in adverse weather conditions.

Aircrafts have had auto pilot for quite some time but still need Pilot behind the controls.
Ships too have auto pilot function but still need a captain to navigate the high seas.

If AI technology cannot be perfected for these two industries, where research & testing started decades ago what makes all of us think that it will work with cars. Microsoft OS Windows still have problems.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Driverless, fully autonomous cars will be mainstream and driving on public roads in the near future. There are many hurdles for the engineers, lawyers, insurance companies, lawmakers, and so on, but we will ultimately overcome all of them. The first of these cars will still have problems, but they will be on the road. The fact is that they already are.

This is not the issue for us to dig in our heels to protest. It is only a matter of time before Uber driver is an obsolete job.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mountainsoloist said:


> Driverless, fully autonomous cars will be mainstream and driving on public roads in the near future. There are many hurdles for the engineers, lawyers, insurance companies, lawmakers, and so on, but we will ultimately overcome all of them. The first of these cars will still have problems, but they will be on the road. The fact is that they already are.
> 
> This is not the issue for us to dig in our heels to protest. It is only a matter of time before Uber driver is an obsolete job.


Because that's what happened to the airplanes, trains and now boats (didn't think of that but it would make sense) when autopilot became available.

Right.

Will your gramps or grandma be willing to sit in a car by themselves with no other human inside on the way to your house? You're forgetting that the baby boomer generation is pretty big and still relevant and around.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

It won't be the same for cars. Very shortly the requirement for a human driver is going to disappear completely.

The second question will still be valid though. I don't think it will happen immediately, but Uber has assured us that we will be removed from the system when it's feasible. I am "the other dude in the car." I'm sure there will always be an option for situations which require a person other than the rider. It may even be an option available through the Uber platform. Taxis, limos, and Uber in its current form may have a place alongside the autonomous vehicles, but their markets will be significantly affected.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Mountainsoloist said:


> Driverless, fully autonomous cars will be mainstream and driving on public roads in the near future.


.

Agreed & there is no dispute about it



Mountainsoloist said:


> It is only a matter of time before Uber driver is an obsolete job.


Don't Agree.
Uber Obsolete, maybe. Enron, Blackberry, Nokia come to mind
Drivers, NO. Will always need Human Beings.

Basing my argument. Big Banks - Accounting software, faster computers to process transactions. People afraid of loosing jobs.
To date we have people working in the Banking sector & a lot more frauds & information hacked.
When AI car software is hacked & nobody behind wheel, you may not arrive at the intended destination, but a destination, which I am not of privy to inform you.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Don't Agree.
> Uber Obsolete, maybe.
> Drivers, NO. Will always need Human Beings.
> 
> ...


At this point we don't really know how the autonomous vehicles will affect the markets for Uber, taxis, limos, or trucking. My assumption is that a large number of people will lose their jobs in the subsequent years after they enter the market in mass.

There are two reasons why I say Uber driver will be an obsolete job. First, Uber has promised to eliminate us to bring the cost of the service lower than the cost of vehicle ownership. While the company almost never tells its drivers the truth, it has held true to customers by ruthlessly cutting costs. If they can operate more profitably without us, I think they will. Second, I believe that the pool of passengers who need another person present will be much smaller. Since there are already too many of us and not enough riders most of the time, I think the situation will only accommodate a small number of drivers.

I have no idea what the next job of mass labor will be, but I think driving jobs will account for a tiny fraction of all jobs.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

What a stag party ...


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/25/9...f-arizona-tucson-autonomous-self-driving-cars

http://recode.net/2016/04/07/google-self-driving-car-uber-arizona/


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

UberLo said:


> First off...Toyota has absolutely ZERO problems selling the Prius.
> 
> Second...comparing the Prius to a Tesla in terms of overall sales is like comparing apples to cement. It's quite comical actually.
> 
> ...


This is the best post I've ever read on UP. This guy gets it.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

I would never buy a Tesla and would never drive a self driving car . Americans are just too lazy to drive . Drove over 500k miles and never had one accident . Also i drive a manual so i can actually drive


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Istvan said:


> I would never buy a Tesla and would never drive a self driving car . Americans are just too lazy to drive . Drove over 500k miles and never had one accident . Also i drive a manual so i can actually drive


STANDARD. That's driving & that how you learn to drive.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

My autonomous car can't come pick me up yet because it doesn't know how to work the manual transmission.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> STANDARD. That's driving & that how you learn to drive.


Right , i actually pay attention when i'm driving . Most people txt while drive , i usually see 1 out of 3 people on cell phone on my daily commute


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Istvan said:


> Right , i actually pay attention when i'm driving . Most people txt while drive , i usually see 1 out of 3 people on cell phone on my daily commute


Honestly. Would like to see these AI cars operate in blizzard & Fog conditions & not on a controlled course. Mobiles, Computers & batteries cannot operate after a certain temperature so what guarantees are there that the battery for this car will run & last longer.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

why worry about a 2020 car, people are still driving 2004 cars and will still be in 2020! 
Are these cars going to be sold for $5000 or less, like a used car? NOPE. 
It does not matter, driverless cars will not be more than 10% of the cars on road in next 10 years. IF THAT.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

http://qz.com/656104/a-fleet-of-trucks-just-drove-themselves-across-europe/


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> Honestly. Would like to see these AI cars operate in blizzard & Fog conditions & not on a controlled course. Mobiles, Computers & batteries cannot operate after a certain temperature so what guarantees are there that the battery for this car will run & last longer.


I've seen some youtube videos when tesla took the ramp too fast and almost sweated into the next lane , guy had to reconnect it


----------

